# Custom face plates



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Unbelievable, that someone could be that stupid.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why, the tile setter was even decent enough to drill a hole for the cover plate screw. :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

:lol: Someone put a whole lot of effort into that really half-assed tile job.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

CopperSlave said:


> Unbelievable, that someone could be that stupid.



Really...what a maroon...leaving the old device in place :whistling2:


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

that is one crafty sob. no heat loss in the winter. is it grouted on the edges of the recept? most appliances are two wire and plastic anyways. a plus craftsmanship. probably a tile guy screwing with his electrician friend in the first place. this site needs more humor like this. you guys are getting way too serious...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Mad props for the clean cutting on this..and a big WTF for whoever chose that hideous tile color/pattern. :laughing:


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Mad props for the clean cutting on this..and a big WTF for whoever chose that hideous tile color/pattern. :laughing:


My guess its from the 70's there wasn't much that wasn't hideous.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

That's some impressive tile work.


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

Reminds me of some receptacles I installed in a high end hotel. They were made by Bocci.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

I bet they still work


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Some say hack, I say skilled tile setter. 

I'm a glass half full type of guy tonight.


----------



## PetrosA (Feb 18, 2012)

CopperSlave said:


> Unbelievable, that someone could be that stupid.


Yeah, really. It should be centered in a tile. This is way uglier.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Why, the tile setter was even decent enough to drill a hole for the cover plate screw. :whistling2:


...but you don't need a cover plate in that application. :laughing:


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

That is a good one:-X........i like it....had a home inspection i did once where the man was a skilled Craftsman.....made some amazing cover plates out of sheetmetal.....had animals engraved on them.....alao made some neat folgers coffee can fixtures.....of course hi wanted them fixed since not ul listed.....i really felt bad...they were truly works of art....wish i had a picture of them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

flyboy said:


> ...but you don't need a cover plate in that application. :laughing:



Or......... those 4 tile are somehow one piece and IS the cover. :laughing:


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

CopperSlave said:


> Unbelievable, that someone could be that stupid.


Actually, despite the stupidity behind it... it looks quite cool. Those home owners must be artists with no OCD in them at all.
The fact it's not centered in a tile is very annoying... If it were mine, everytime I go into the kitchen I'd be looking at it like..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Now that takes some mad skill, I'd hire that tile guy in a heartbeat. I'd just be sure to supply plates for my receptacles.


----------

